# Need some help creating a formula



## MountainMama (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Long story short...My son needs a liver transplant which has caused him to itch very badly from his liver failing to work. His skin is covered in scabs and sores from itching. I'm able to help his skin heal using a blend of oils I massage into his skin (tamanu, coconut, argan, bco). 

I'm trying to make a creamy body wash for him that will moisturize and gently wash. The problem is I'm not sure how to make it, lol. I ordered a bunch of ingredients I thought would be nice, but I have no clue how to formulate it into the actual body wash. 

The main issue is the emulsifier. I have letchin, Olivoil Glutamate Emulsifier, natramuse, and Olive Oil PEG 7 Esters. I'm not sure which one to use, how to use it, and how much. I don't want it to leave a film on his skin.

Here are my ingredients:

-surfactant 
-my healing oils
-emulsifier
-rose water

Can someone help me transform my ingredients into a creamy body wash please? How much of each ingredient, when to add each ingredient, etc. 

I don't care about thickness, slide, etc. I just want a very simple, gentle wash. 

Thank you.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Dec 18, 2011)

I have no help on formulating for you.  But I can sent you to a wonderful site that sells natural products, they offer SLS free 3 in 1 gels.  I have bought a lot of products from them over the years and been very happy.

http://www.essentialwholesale.com/s.nl/ ... .107150/.f


----------



## Healinya (Dec 19, 2011)

I would ask your local health store or natural food store about what product to buy. Find something professional that works for ur son, maybe down the road u can recreate it. I've seen a liver fail before, its no joke.. so I hope ur son recovers well from his condition.


----------



## Sanguine (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there a special reason you're making a body wash? I think a lotion/cream would make sure more ingredients will stay on his skin (and has a chance to go deeper into the skin). I could give you some advice on a lotion but I don't know anything about a bodywash. However there is A lot of information on Swiftcraftymonkey's blog! For sure you will find a lot of answers there. You can also e-mail her, tell what you want from the bodywash, say what ingredients you have and ask very nicely if she can help you to formulate a recipe (she really is a genious). And I think she will help you with it (she's a bussy person so it might take a while 'till you have an answer).

I hope your son will get better very soon, good luck!


----------



## MountainMama (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello,

Yes would you please help me formulate a light creamy lotion for his skin please. Thank you.


----------



## Sanguine (Dec 27, 2011)

When making a cream I always start from swift's foot cream recipe:

RECIPE FOR A THICKER FOOT CREAM
WATER PHASE 60% water
3% glycerin

OIL PHASE
15% oils 
10% butters  
 6% emulsifier
3% stearic acid

COOL DOWN PHASE
0.5 to 1% preservative
1% fragrance or essential oil blend

Instead of using stearic acid it's best to use cetyl alcohol (gives a soft, powdery afterfeel). You use stearic for hands and feet
For your oil phase you could go with light oils, you can use oils that are known to help with itching, same for the butter. If you stick with the oils % from her recipe the emulsifying wax is (ofc) the right amount. Ig you change it: you use 25% of the total amount of oil phase.
If you add something like hydrosols, aloe vera you use it instead of the water.
If you add extra's (protein, b5,...) you take less water. Make sure you always have a total of 100%.
It might also be interesting to use an EO (or a blend) that helps with itching)

i think that's about it, I'm hoping I didn't say anything wrong, but if I did someone will tell it soon, (however, I always use this way without any problems so far)


----------



## MountainMama (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for your help! 

Can I not use the cetyl alcohol or steric acid in this recipe? Or is there something else to use instead? I looked it up and it says it's a possible skin irritant. 

Is shea butter considered a butter? 

Thanks again.


----------



## MountainMama (Dec 30, 2011)

Have you heard that cetyl alcohol causes skin irritation?


----------



## Sanguine (Dec 30, 2011)

I think you can consider shea butter a butter ^^,
I believe every "fat" that's solid at room temperature is a butter (don't ask me about wax)
I never read that about cetyl, never had a problem with it. If you don't thrust it then leave it out (add the cetyl % to the water %). It will make your cream not so thick don't know about the feel, might be the cream feels a bit oilier (that a word?).


----------



## MountainMama (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. 

Do you know about natramulse as an emulsifier? Swift says to use either polawax or btms, but I would like to use natramulse if possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sanguine (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know it but it should work, I use emulsifying wax NF without a problem. Just follow the distribs. Directions


----------



## MychelleC (Jan 1, 2012)

MountainMama said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Do you know about natramulse as an emulsifier? Swift says to use either polawax or btms, but I would like to use natramulse if possible.
> 
> Thanks!



I would use the Natramulse at 8% and remove that amount from either the water or the oils.  I prefer it combined with E-Wax NF for stability, but it will work fine on its own at 8%.  It will make a thicker, more draggy cream.  HTH!


----------



## Elly (Jan 2, 2012)

MountainMama I just read your post and wanted to wish you best of luck with your son and hope he gets better soon.  My advice for you on the skin products you wish to make for him is to keep it as simple as possible, use only organic natural ingredients and not too many combinations as his liver is struggling the least it has to process in terms of chemicals the better.  Our skins absorb almost everything that is put on it and it will eventually have to go through the liver for processing and elimination.  Again best of luck   :wink:


----------



## Sofizztication (Jan 6, 2012)

*Came Up With Something Similar to Body Wash*

I recently tried to make bath gel from scratch, but after adding the surfactants:  SLSA & Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate, it completely changed the composition.  Dissatisfied, I ended up turning it into something very similar to a body wash.  The primary ingredients were:  aloe gel, water, vitamin e oil, liquid vegetable glycerin, sweet almond oil & essential oils and fragrance.  Very moisturizing.  Best of luck!


----------

